# Final Fantasy XII reverant wings signature



## BoneMonkey (Apr 28, 2007)

its saturday im bored at home so i make stuff lol 

anyone want this sig ?  first come first serve if you want it tell me the name you want on it 







the checkered marks mean transparence the finished product you wont see em


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 28, 2007)

Not my piece of cake, but let me know if you ever give away a signature with Rock Lee. I like how the image catches the movement and all. And the clothes are great too; I like the toreador trousers.


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice if i hadn't just put up one of my old one's i would have used it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

i made this one too i tried to make the signature look like a character bubble from the game itself 






 like this


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2007)

You;re signatures are very good. I'd like that one please, with "JPH". Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the second one)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

there we go 

im trying to make a rock lee sig now


----------



## JPH (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to be asking again, but can you photoshop my name into the other one...I like that one better. I know beggers can't be choosers...but please?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

there you go 







here is the rock lee one beautiful beat what do you think you want it ?? and if you want it what name you want on it


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 29, 2007)

good job; you should join the stealthart.net forums. My friend is a tut indexer there.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 29, 2007)

For me? Looks good! Just put "Beautiful Beast" on it, since that's the name Rock Lee gave to himself in the first episodes he was featured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and could you give it some green tint (you know, just colorize it so the grey areas appear greener or do whatever you had in mind). Rock Lee isn't himself if he's not portrayed in green.
And thanks!


----------



## pasc (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey SWEET ! I would like the first one with pas in it ^^ Wooh that quality is unbeatable !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## pasc (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you ^^


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, dude. Great work!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

resize your avatar to 80x80


----------

